# Ayuda con SMTP y equipo de monitoreo



## 20deoctubre (Nov 9, 2010)

Un saludo...
Tengo un sistema de monitoreo para un centro de datos que tiene la capacidad de enviar un correo electrónico por protocolo SMTP cuando se dispare alguna alarma. Mi duda es como probar este correo. Mi fuerte no es la informática y ando un poco perdido con esto.

Las limitaciones mismas del equipo son que se comunica por el protocolo SMTP, el puerto 25 y requiere que el servidor SMTP no pida autenticación. 

Quisiera saber si alguien ha trabajado con algo similar o alguien me pueda dar norte con el tema

gracias por su ayuda...


----------



## gzaloprgm (Nov 11, 2010)

Hoy en día es muy dificil de encontrar servidores SMTPs gratuitos que no requieran autenticación (por el tema del spam)

La única que se me ocurre es que podrías bajarte algún servidor SMTP, como el Minirelay (gratuito) en la computadora donde se ejecute el monitoreo, y que uses localhost como host de SMTP.


----------



## 20deoctubre (Nov 11, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias por su respuesta gzaloprgm...   estuve tratando con argosoft, mailenable y free smtp pero no tuve ningun buen resultado. Voy a probar con el que me recomiendas haber que tal...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 11, 2010)

El argosoft mail server *versión antigua* es un excelente mail server para lo que vos estás buscando. La versión .NET no la he usado, pero la vieja (y yo la usé en el 2002!!!) me permitía operar con mails firmados digitalmente y una cuantas cosas más.
De todas formas, no necesitas un servidor de e-mail a menos que pienses operarlo como mail-relay.


----------



## 20deoctubre (Nov 11, 2010)

Gracias por sus respuestas...    
Mi problema es que el sistema que uso utiliza forzosamente el puerto 25 y requiere trabajar sin autenticacion...  lei que ese argosoft cumple esos requisitos. 
Sin emabrgo... me cae del cielo una persona a la que le haya funcionado ese software... solo dos dudas...

el DNS que tengo que poner en general es el que aparece en mi computadora con un ipconfig ???

Si lo voy a utilizar como servidor interno, localhost, puedo utilizar una direccion del tipo

alguien@ip       por ejemplo   20deoctubre@198.164.789.987 ??'

La vdd es que no he podido configurarlo por esos problemas ojala me puedas ayudar...


----------



## Meta (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola:

Lee los comentarios de este enlace y encuentras el código fuente.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/05/probando-interfaz-picrs232-v2-puerto.html

¿Es lo que buscas?

A mi me funciona bajo gmail.

Saludo.


----------



## albertoxx (Nov 12, 2010)

Para hacer la prueba puedes usar cualquier software servidor de correo  saliente gratuito o te bajas una demo de alguno no importa como leo que  solo lo queres para hacer pruebas mira este es gratis y parece que  funciona http://www.softstack.com/download.html el software servidor de  correo saliente no es el problema salvo querras hacer tareas complicadas  de relays para eso un servidor con sendmail (linux) ahora varios puntos  que tenes que tomar en cuenta en la configuracion de tu cliente(tu  sistema de monitoreo)

SMTP server = (host de la maquina donde tenes el servidor SMTP ejcinformatica, o el ip si te lo acepta)
PUERTO = 25 
y el mail de prueba tendria que ir a un software de buzon de correo POP3  por que digamos que hotmail,yahoo,gmail etc. requieren que el mail  venga de un dominio registrado y que haga un DNS
Reverso si pasa esa prueba lleva pero te lo va a mandar al spam,  entonces para tus pruebas mejor tambien instalas un software de buzon de  correo por ejemplo este  http://www.pablosoftwaresolutions.com/html/downloads.html puedes usar  cualquiera  no importa
si lo usas local el mail que salga de tu maquina de monitoreo tendria que ser dirigido a 
cuentapop3@pcinformatica y listo.

espero que te sirva


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2010)

20deoctubre dijo:


> el DNS que tengo que poner en general es el que aparece en mi computadora con un ipconfig ???


Podés poner cualquier servidor DNS válido...en particular el mismo que usa tu computadora, aunque no me acuerdo de haber configurado ningún DNS , ya que por defecto debería tomar el de la máquina donde se ejecuta. Leé la documentación del soft, porque ahí explica TODO.



20deoctubre dijo:


> Si lo voy a utilizar como servidor interno, localhost, puedo utilizar una direccion del tipo alguien@ip       por ejemplo   20deoctubre@198.164.789.987 ??'


Depende del dominio que le configures que debe servir. Tenía una caja de texto en alguna parte para indicarle el dominio  



20deoctubre dijo:


> La *vdd *es que no he podido configurarlo por esos problemas ojala me puedas ayudar...


Que es *vdd *?


----------



## 20deoctubre (Dic 8, 2010)

Listo quedo resuelto...   eran problemas del servidor de correo de la empresa...   La vdd es una abreviacion de verdad en Mexico jaja disculpa   y si alguien ocupa algun dia un manual para configurar un equipo CMC-TC de monitoreo de datacenters..   no dude en pedirlo casi lo termino

gracias a todos por sus respuestas


----------

